# Valley Run Off



## Merrimac (6 mo ago)

Hello, I've got an issue three roofers have been unable to come up with a solution for. My house has three gables meeting at outside corners over decorative consoles. This side had a small gutter with a downspout attached to the console when we bought the house. It was bent down at the corner & most of the water overflowed over the gutter edge. The first roofer recommended we remove it. He also never fixed the flashing over it. The last two winters I've had ice build up down the entire side of the house.

I doubt there was a gutter there originally, but there must have been something there to stall ice build-up.

The second roofer was supposedly working on a solution then they ghosted us. The third roofer was talking about a rain box & removing the console, which I'd prefer to keep.

I'd be perfectly happy with a solution that shot the water out away from the house or even the gutter with a splash guard on it.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


Thanks in advance,
Merrimac
.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Perhaps a collector box instead of a short bit of gutter. Here's an example; https://www.cypressmetals.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/Hawaii-Collector-1.jpg


----------



## Merrimac (6 mo ago)

roofermann said:


> Perhaps a collector box instead of a short bit of gutter. Here's an example; https://www.cypressmetals.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/Hawaii-Collector-1.jpg


I haven't found one for an outside corner. The roofer said he migth be able to custom build one, but now he says no.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Shop around, a skilled sheet metal guy can fab one. Try some siders or maybe even some HVAC guys.


----------



## Merrimac (6 mo ago)

So this is what he came up with. Waiting for the first rain to check it out. The downspout ends on the porch roof over a length of gutter on that section of porch. I have a feeling I'll need a splash guard on the second gutter. He replaced a small plastic one the first roofer put up & redirected the downspout. Now it'll empty out onto the porch roof down the valley.


----------



## KJB420 (Jul 29, 2017)

He did a pretty good job on that. Looks great.


----------

